# Ich werbe dich!



## Tyrios99 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi, Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

*Was ich euch biete?*

WoW-Erfahrung seit 2008

Nett, freundlich etc.

Das Verlangen schnell zu leveln (ich möchte schon fast täglich leveln und nicht nur 1-2x die Woche )

Wie wir leveln müssen wir mal schauen, ich habe damals mit Dungeons gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Tank/Heiler kriegen schnell einen Invite)

Bin bis zum 31.12 krankgeschrieben, also relativ häufig/lange online (Danach aber auch noch regelmäßig, aber erst so gegen späten Nachmittag, wegen der Arbeit)

Ts³ wäre vorhanden (Sprachkommunikation ist aber kein Muss)

*Was ich von euch erwarte?*

Ihr kauft euch das Spiel und die Addons selbst

Häufig/lange online (Nicht jeden Tag 12 Stunden oder so, aber schon regelmäßig)

Spielerfahrung / Spielverständnis im Bereich MMO´s (Habe nicht so die Lust einem totalen Anfänger alles erklären zu müssen)

Gewisses Alter/Reife so 16+

Langfristige Motivation (Damit man die Boni voll ausnutzen kann)

Mein Hauptserver ist derzeit Aegwynn. Ich will so viele Charaktere wie möglich hochspielen (Zeit/Motivation usw.)

Schickt mir hier einfach eine PM, wenn ihr Intresse habt. Dann können wir alles klären. 

Skypename: tyrios16


----------



## Tyrios99 (31. Dezember 2013)

Suche immer noch.


----------

